# Photos compressées



## seb1243 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mes photos prenant une très grande place sur mon ipad, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de les compresser?

Par contre les photos sur mon imac doivent rester à leurs tailles réelles.

Existe-il un logicielle qui les compressent lors du transfert imac--> ipad ou la seule méthode est de créer un double compressé de toute mes photos directement sur l'ordinateur et des les transférer par la suite?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Sébastien


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/portfoliohelper-preparez-vos-images-en-quelques-clics-263004.html

Quant à ta deuxième question, si l'ipad est vu comme un disque dur depuis le mac, il suffit de désigner un de ses répertoires comme cible de la compression.

Mais je n'ai pas d'ipad, c'est toi qui peux répondre


----------



## pinkipou (31 Octobre 2010)

Les photos lorsqu'elles sont transférées dans l'iPad lors d'une synchronisation par iTunes sont redimensionnées pour être adaptées à l'affichage de l'iPad, donc elles prennent déjà moins de place dans l'iPad que dans l'ordinateur.

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/combien-de-photos-dans-un-ipad-474292.html


----------

